# Anyone have a solid modeling software? Need a storage building drawn!



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a simple building 5x10 single pitch roof. Let me know if you can help. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm i wonder who can do this.... hmmm....

he'll be here in a sec.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh Jon, I think they're calling you


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> Oh Jon, I think they're calling you



What Big D said....

He must be fishin, or in Scramblerville...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah PM me what you need. I'll get it done. You want it in 3D Im guessing (since you said solid modeling)? Or would you just prefer I draw a floor plan and 4 Elevations.


----------

